# Wyndham vs. Worldmark Resale Values



## GeNioS

Okay...as I'm still very new to Wyndham and know nearly nothing about Worldmark, please correct me and slap me around if I'm wrong.....

It's my understanding that 154,000 points is roughly equivalent to a 2br week at a Wyndham resort (give or take).  Am I also to understand that at Worldmark resorts take around 10-12,000 points for a 2br week in that system?  Again, correct me if I'm wrong.

It seems to me that, being in the west, I'd be well off to get into worldmark, especially now that I see they have one at Disneyland.

What I would like to know is why worldmark credits sell in the thousands, similar to Marriotts, while the Wyndham points go for nearly nothing?  Am I missing something here?

Are the worldmark resorts _that_ much nicer?


----------



## BocaBum99

The general rule of thumb is that resale prices and maintenance fees are inversely related.  The primary reason why WorldMark's hold their value better is that the Maintenance fees are lower.

Also, WorldMark is a much easier to use program.  Wyndham nickles and dimes you to death.  I think the net effect is Wyndham's going to zero value.


----------



## Maryland_jim

*Are points used at Worldmark in similar manner to Wyn FF?*

If I buy 8000 points(for example) at Las Vegas Timeshare, is Wordmark program very similar to Wyndham program ie that the points could be used for another resort and that the only significant detriment is that I only have advance reservation period for if I want to book at the Las Vegas home resort?
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Steve

marylandjim said:


> If I buy 8000 points(for example) at Las Vegas Timeshare, is Wordmark program very similar to Wyndham program ie that the points could be used for another resort and that the only significant detriment is that I only have advance reservation period for if I want to book at the Las Vegas home resort?
> Thanks, Jim



When you purchase WorldMark, you are purchasing credits which can be reserved at any resort in the system.  You have no home resort.  

In contrast, when you purchase Wyndham, you are purchasing points which do have a home resort, and a preference period for reservations at that resort.

Steve


----------



## timeos2

*Hard to beat Wyndham value*

Plus the selection of resorts in Worldmark is far less than the Wyndham group. The purchase cost is higher from what I'm reading while we have not found the ongoing fees or "nuisance" fees to be a problem in the Wyndham system (YMMV). Over all we have found the value at resale - which as Boca points out is virtually nothing - to be with Wyndham. The money saved upfront, the quality and numerous locations (include some but not all Worldmarks) make the additional costs of even resale purchase of Worldmark a lesser overall value.  

Both are good systems - learn all you can about both and pick the one you feel would represent the best value for your use.


----------



## BocaBum99

It's easy to beat Wyndham Value with WorldMark because the costs are lower and the exchange value is immense.  The biggest difference is due to the cost of the rental points.

Let's do a comparison.  First, let's say that an owner get a FREE Wyndham for the cost of closing at $500.  And, that owners friend buys a 6000 credit Wyndham account for $3000.  The cost of the WorldMark ownership has a higher cost of capital since the upfront investment is $2500 more. Let's use 6% cost of capital.  That would be an extra $150 per year for the WorldMark account vs. the "FREE" Wyndham account.   Let's further assume that the annual fees are about equal for both ownerships which isn't far off.  So, at the start of every year, the WorldMark account is in the hole by $150 vs. the Wyndham account.

Now, let's just rent points and credits to book reservations.  It's easy to get Wyndham points at $4.25/1000 and WorldMark credits at $.0525/credit.  Let's assume at this rental price, it includes the housekeeping fees and all of the transaction fees don't apply since you will be booking full weeks and not changing your mind a lot (which heavily is unfavorable to Wyndham since they limit the number of transactions you can do for free).

A low end 2br unit in WorldMark is 10000 credits.  In Wyndham is 154000 points.  A moderate 2br is 15000 WorldMark and 203000 Wyndham.  And, it goes up from there.

So, for the first vacation, WorldMark is 10000 *.0525 + $150 = $675.  For Wyndham, it's 4.25 * 154 = $654.50.  About the same.  But, that's where the equality ends.  For this point on, WorldMark dominates.

If you want to take 2 vacations, the costs are $525 vs. $654.50 since you only have to amortize the cost of capital once per year.

In addition, WorldMark can trade with virtually unlimited trading power in both RCI and II.  Wyndham has terrible trading power except for trading back into Wyndham.  And, with WorldMark, you have discount stays less than 60-days from check in for 4000 credits.  Imagine 4000 credits * 5.25 = $210 plus the exchange fee.  You can't do that in Wyndham.  In fact, you must choose between RCI or II.  You can't trade in both.   I've stay at Disney Old Key West, Saratoga Springs, Four Seasons Troon, Hyatt Coconut Plantation and dozens of Marriott's using II Flexchange.  Wyndham owners just don't know what they are missing with the WorldMark interface to II.

Even doing a direct trade with Wyndham is extremely expensive because after your first free guest certificate, it's $99 per direct trade whereas WorldMark is free.

In Wyndham, you can only use your points in one year.  In WorldMark, you get 2 years.  And, you can change you mind every day of the year with no extra fees.  No so, with Wyndham.  It's one and done or you pay transaction fees of $25 or more. 

I own both and I like both.  But, if I could only own one, WorldMark far surpasses Wyndham in terms of value, flexibility and Universal trading capabilities.

Not only that, but transferring a WorldMark is trivial and costs $150.  For Wyndham, you have estoppel fees, closing company fees and resort transfer fees.  And, depending on the resort, it could take 6-8 months vs. 3 weeks for WorldMark.

One more thing.  WorldMark has standardized its broadband internet on TelcoNet.  It runs thorugh the power lines.  Wyndham has chosen Wayport.  For those of you who use wireless with wayport, you know that it is highly unreliable and often times it barely works even if you get a Wayport bridge and booster from the front desk.  Wireless just isn't very reliable.  Telconet ROCKs.  It's fast in most locations, you can easily hook up a vonage router for telephone calls.  And, it's ethernet which is far more reliable than wireless in terms of support and ease of use.  This may not be important to many, but it's something I personally need.


----------



## kkan

BocaBum99 said:


> Telconet ROCKs.  It's fast in most locations, you can easily hook up a vonage router for telephone calls.  And, it's ethernet which is far more reliable than wireless in terms of support and ease of use.  This may not be important to many, but it's something I personally need.



Just out of curiosity, have you done any internet speed tests using Telkonet?


----------



## bnoble

A couple thoughts.

On balance, I think WorldMark is, overall, the stronger system for many of the reasons Boca mentions.  This is reflected in the resale costs.  But, the differences are not so large, and so geography plays a role.  Someone in the western US would find better internal selection of "drive-to" resorts with WorldMark.  Someone in the eastern US will generally find better internal selection of "drive-to" resorts with Wyndham.   

For example, the only drive-to destinations in WorldMark for me are Galena, IL (whoop-de-doo); Lake of the Ozarks; and if you stretch, Branson and Grand Lake.  From Wyndham, Wisconsin Dells, Smoky Mountains, Nashville, Alexandria VA, and the Poconos (whoop-de-do) are all an easy day's drive, plus Williamsburg, Branson, Atlantic City, and the Berkshires if you stretch.  So, for me, the better value at the margins of WorldMark is balanced by the better drive-to locations in Wyndham.

From Salt Lake City, you might find that WorldMark has a stronger portfolio of resorts that interest you---that's my take on it.

There were two minor points that I think Boca may have oversold:


> with WorldMark, you have discount stays less than 60-days from check in for 4000 credits. Imagine 4000 credits * 5.25 = $210 plus the exchange fee. You can't do that in Wyndham.


I'm not sure if Boca is speaking to external exchange, or internal bookings.  For external exchange, Wyndham in II would work exactly the same way with a 28K blue studio week (@ $4.25/K, this is $120+exchange fee).  In RCI, it is similar, but the 60-day period is more like 45 or, in some cases, 14 days, depending on destination.



> In Wyndham, you can only use your points in one year.


You can place Wyndham points into the "credit pool", and extend their life by as much as two extra years.  You can also borrow them for 90-day bookings, or (again by pooling them) for bookings farther in advance of occupancy.

The two systems are more similar than they are different.  If I were choosing between them, I would choose based on nearby resort choices---in your case, I think that suggests a WorldMark purchase, but only you can make that decision.

Edited to add: I've had better luck overall with wireless at various resorts, though WayPort is not my favored provider.  For the most part, my non-office use is 100% wireless, both at home and on the road.  Now that ATT has acquired WayPort, I'm expecting the customer service aspects to improve.


----------



## BocaBum99

bnoble said:


> A couple thoughts.
> 
> On balance, I think WorldMark is, overall, the stronger system for many of the reasons Boca mentions.  This is reflected in the resale costs.  But, the differences are not so large, and so geography plays a role.  Someone in the western US would find better internal selection of "drive-to" resorts with WorldMark.  Someone in the eastern US will generally find better internal selection of "drive-to" resorts with Wyndham.
> 
> For example, the only drive-to destinations in WorldMark for me are Galena, IL (whoop-de-doo); Lake of the Ozarks; and if you stretch, Branson and Grand Lake.  From Wyndham, Wisconsin Dells, Smoky Mountains, Nashville, Alexandria VA, and the Poconos (whoop-de-do) are all an easy day's drive, plus Williamsburg, Branson, Atlantic City, and the Berkshires if you stretch.  So, for me, the better value at the margins of WorldMark is balanced by the better drive-to locations in Wyndham.
> 
> From Salt Lake City, you might find that WorldMark has a stronger portfolio of resorts that interest you---that's my take on it.
> 
> There were two minor points that I think Boca may have oversold:
> 
> I'm not sure if Boca is speaking to external exchange, or internal bookings.  For external exchange, Wyndham in II would work exactly the same way with a 28K blue studio week (@ $4.25/K, this is $120+exchange fee).  In RCI, it is similar, but the 60-day period is more like 45 or, in some cases, 14 days, depending on destination.
> 
> 
> You can place Wyndham points into the "credit pool", and extend their life by as much as two extra years.  You can also borrow them for 90-day bookings, or (again by pooling them) for bookings farther in advance of occupancy.
> 
> The two systems are more similar than they are different.  If I were choosing between them, I would choose based on nearby resort choices---in your case, I think that suggests a WorldMark purchase, but only you can make that decision.
> 
> Edited to add: I've had better luck overall with wireless at various resorts, though WayPort is not my favored provider.  For the most part, my non-office use is 100% wireless, both at home and on the road.  Now that ATT has acquired WayPort, I'm expecting the customer service aspects to improve.



I think the above are good clarifications and I agree with the added detail.  But, if it were a choice between east coast and west coast, I'd pick Bluegreen for East Coast and WorldMark for West Coast.  That said, I own all three in a big way.

Also, the pickings for RCI using 28k deposits are much more limited than for II in Flexchange.  If anything, RCI is good for 14-days or less.  Not, 60-days like in II.  And, Flexchange is very bountiful.


----------



## bnoble

Partly, the slim RCI pickings may be due to the need to use a Wyndham-dedicated call center that doesn't open until 9AMish, rather than the web site.  By the time you can call, all the "good stuff" is gone.  

If you own an el-cheapo fixed week, you can get around this by putting the unit you want on hold in the wee hours with the fixed week, and then calling to switch it to a 28K week when the Wyn/RCI call center opens.  I bought an "extra" week for this purpose, but that resort turned out to be a strong trader in both RCI and II, so I tend to use it for other things these days.


----------



## bookworm

I agree with what's been said above about choosing due to location. If I were on the West Coast, I would probably buy Worldmark. One thing I would comment on however is resort quality. I haven't stayed in Worldmark resorts but have read here that many of the Wyndham resorts tend to be a bit nicer than the Worldmark resorts. I can't say personally, but for me that would be a factor.

Also, there are many on this board, including myself, who have had good success with 28K or 70K RCI exchanges when putting an ongoing search in a year+ in advance and/or choosing a location that has strong inventory. For example, we wanted Massanutten for this past summer. This is high time, but there was quite a bit of inventory. I got a 2 bedroom gold crown for 28K which cost me about $275 including exchange fee a year in advance. If I have read correctly, Worldmark could not get me one at that cost if I'm planning more than 2 months out.

I think there are pluses and minuses to each. If you know what they are, you will make a great decision based upon your circumstances. The entry cost is really a very small factor in this if you are planning on owning for several years. The ongoing costs and ease of use are much more important.

One question I would raise for the Worldmark experts. Can you book 3 or 4 night stays in prime season a year in advance? Or 2+ night stays in shoulder season? This is an important feature that Wyndham offers and our family uses a great deal. Worldmark may have this too, I don't know. If we had to wait until a few months out to book shorter stays in prime time, all availability would be gone.


----------



## mshatty

bookworm said:


> I agree with what's been said above about choosing due to location. If I were on the West Coast, I would probably buy Worldmark. One thing I would comment on however is resort quality. I haven't stayed in Worldmark resorts but have read here that many of the Wyndham resorts tend to be a bit nicer than the Worldmark resorts. I can't say personally, but for me that would be a factor.
> 
> Also, there are many on this board, including myself, who have had good success with 28K or 70K RCI exchanges when putting an ongoing search in a year+ in advance and/or choosing a location that has strong inventory. For example, we wanted Massanutten for this past summer. This is high time, but there was quite a bit of inventory. I got a 2 bedroom gold crown for 28K which cost me about $275 including exchange fee a year in advance. If I have read correctly, Worldmark could not get me one at that cost if I'm planning more than 2 months out.
> 
> I think there are pluses and minuses to each. If you know what they are, you will make a great decision based upon your circumstances. The entry cost is really a very small factor in this if you are planning on owning for several years. The ongoing costs and ease of use are much more important.
> 
> One question I would raise for the Worldmark experts. Can you book 3 or 4 night stays in prime season a year in advance? Or 2+ night stays in shoulder season? This is an important feature that Wyndham offers and our family uses a great deal. Worldmark may have this too, I don't know. If we had to wait until a few months out to book shorter stays in prime time, all availability would be gone.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is the one area I believe Wyndham has an advantage over Worldmark.  With Worldmark, from 90 days to 13 month before check in you have to book at least 7 nights for any red season.  For a white or blue season, you can reserve less than 7 nights.  For red season, you can book the 7 nights at more than one resort; but the 7 nights have to be consecutive.
> 
> To do that, WM owners may book a couple of days at the end or beginning of the 7 night period at a resort with very low points/small unit size to be able to book the 4 or 5 days at the resort they want.  The couple of days can be used by a guest or just "thrown away."
> 
> The other problem with WM when booking very popular resorts at very popular times is that their 13 month booking is not a "hard" 13 months.  WM owners can start booking ahead of 13 months up to a month ahead if they have enough points to book the whole month.  What I have found for the "normal" WM owner is that the prime units at prime resorts, especially those with a small number of total units, are gone prior to the 13 month booking window.
> 
> With Wyndham, the 13 month booking window is "hard", no jumping the line like WM owners can do.


----------



## bnoble

> If I have read correctly, Worldmark could not get me one at that cost if I'm planning more than 2 months out.


I think WorldMark might have the same ability to "trade up" as Wyndham does.  In II, you can't enter an ongoing search for a unit larger than you are committing---that should be true for eather Wyndham or WorldMark in that exchange.  RCI has no such restriction, and I would assume WorldMark owners can deposit small and request big, just as Wyndham owners can.


----------



## bookworm

bnoble said:


> I think WorldMark might have the same ability to "trade up" as Wyndham does.  In II, you can't enter an ongoing search for a unit larger than you are committing---that should be true for eather Wyndham or WorldMark in that exchange.  RCI has no such restriction, and I would assume WorldMark owners can deposit small and request big, just as Wyndham owners can.



Good point. II is definitely more size conscious. So can a Worldmark owner deposit 4000K points at a year out with RCI and request a 2 bedroom unit somewhere in prime time? If so, that would be a real plus.


----------



## bookworm

mshatty said:


> To do that, WM owners may book a couple of days at the end or beginning of the 7 night period at a resort with very low points/small unit size to be able to book the 4 or 5 days at the resort they want.  The couple of days can be used by a guest or just "thrown away."
> 
> The other problem with WM when booking very popular resorts at very popular times is that their 13 month booking is not a "hard" 13 months.  WM owners can start booking ahead of 13 months up to a month ahead if they have enough points to book the whole month.  What I have found for the "normal" WM owner is that the prime units at prime resorts, especially those with a small number of total units, are gone prior to the 13 month booking window.
> 
> With Wyndham, the 13 month booking window is "hard", no jumping the line like WM owners can do.



Thanks for clarifying this. Not a great feature for Worldmark. I am assuming then you might also have to buy an extra housekeeping token to clean for those "throw away" days?


----------



## BocaBum99

bookworm said:


> Good point. II is definitely more size conscious. So can a Worldmark owner deposit 4000K points at a year out with RCI and request a 2 bedroom unit somewhere in prime time?



Yes, in WorldMark, you can get almost anything available of any size that doesn't have a specific preference period.  The online search feature specifies unit size used for trade.  Just always select 3br and you can see all available inventory.  When you exchange for something, WorldMark only charges you for the unit size you got.

For RCI, you just call up RCI and you can get just about anything available with search first.  Yes, that's right.  Using WorldMark, you can search first and confirm and deposit points AFTER you find what you want.


----------



## BocaBum99

bnoble said:


> I think WorldMark might have the same ability to "trade up" as Wyndham does.  In II, you can't enter an ongoing search for a unit larger than you are committing---that should be true for eather Wyndham or WorldMark in that exchange.  RCI has no such restriction, and I would assume WorldMark owners can deposit small and request big, just as Wyndham owners can.



In WorldMark, you do NOT need to deposit first.  In BOTH, RCI and II, you can REQUEST first and confirm later.  After you get what you want, credits are deducted from your account.

No need for visible vs. non-visible vs. using one of your other traders to work around the system.


----------



## BocaBum99

bookworm said:


> I agree with what's been said above about choosing due to location. If I were on the West Coast, I would probably buy Worldmark. One thing I would comment on however is resort quality. I haven't stayed in Worldmark resorts but have read here that many of the Wyndham resorts tend to be a bit nicer than the Worldmark resorts. I can't say personally, but for me that would be a factor.



I've stayed in over a dozen of both Wyndham and WorldMark resorts.  Resort quality does not matter much to me.  Location is far more important.  I would say that Wyndham's are slightly better in quality on average.  But, I think the WorldMark has incredible destinations.

I would say that WorldMark and Wyndham are in the same "class" of timeshare with Wyndham being slightly better.  They are not dives.  And, they are NOT hotel brand quality.  Marriott's, Westins, Starwoods, etc. are much higher quality than either Wyndham or WorldMark in general.


----------



## BocaBum99

bookworm said:


> One question I would raise for the Worldmark experts. Can you book 3 or 4 night stays in prime season a year in advance? Or 2+ night stays in shoulder season? This is an important feature that Wyndham offers and our family uses a great deal. Worldmark may have this too, I don't know. If we had to wait until a few months out to book shorter stays in prime time, all availability would be gone.



It is true that in WorldMark you cannot book less than a week at a resort as a standalone reservation unless the days are "stranded."  That is a feature of Wyndham that isn't available in WorldMark.

However, that is mitigated by two things.

1) You can book any combinations of resorts in a grouped reservation as long as it adds up to 7 or more days up to 13-months in advance of check in.  For instance, you can get 2-nights in Seattle Camlin, then 5-nights at Victoria.  Or, you can do 4-nights in Whistler, 5-nights in Canmore, 6-nights in West Yellowstone all as the same itinerary.  In Wyndham, you can only do 3 or 4 night stays.  It is a nice feature, but it is completely neutralized if the total stay is 7-days or longer.

2) If there are only 3-nights left in a resort in a given unit type, an owner can book it at any time.  So, if there were 3 nights available today in a 1 bedroom unit at WorldMark San Francisco for July 3-5, 2009 because July 2 and July 6 are full, then the owner can book it today.

Moreover, what drives me crazy about Wyndham is if I want a 10-day reservation, I need to book 2 units.  It's rigid at 3-, 4-, 7- nights.  If you like, you can book a WorldMark unit for an entire month and stay in the same unit without having to call Wyndham to string together reservations and get charged a reservation transaction fee.  They have limitations in the system and they charge owners to fix them by calling.  That is the maddening nickle and diming I loathe in Wyndham.


----------



## BocaBum99

bookworm said:


> Thanks for clarifying this. Not a great feature for Worldmark. I am assuming then you might also have to buy an extra housekeeping token to clean for those "throw away" days?



Not if you have a No Housekeeping Account.   The concept of throwaway days makes it possible to get prime weeks in ANY WorldMark resorts.  You can't guarantee that in Wyndham.  If you don't own a hot resort, you can't get the good stuff in Wyndham since you don't have ARP at that resort.   That is a HUGE disadvantage.


----------



## BocaBum99

Wyndham's VIP program is better than WorldMarks.  If you are a VIP, there are nice features in Wyndham that are very nice.  No housekeeping and discount point values less than 60-days and unit upgrades are fantastic.  It's just that the cost to get those features aren't generally worth the price required to get them.


----------



## BocaBum99

bookworm said:


> Also, there are many on this board, including myself, who have had good success with 28K or 70K RCI exchanges when putting an ongoing search in a year+ in advance and/or choosing a location that has strong inventory. For example, we wanted Massanutten for this past summer. This is high time, but there was quite a bit of inventory. I got a 2 bedroom gold crown for 28K which cost me about $275 including exchange fee a year in advance. If I have read correctly, Worldmark could not get me one at that cost if I'm planning more than 2 months out.



I'm sure that many owners get great exchanges with 28k or 70k deposits.  What I am saying is that I own lots of fixed weeks and points ownerships and what I do is use all of the exchange companies and make the deposits or use the cheapest and/or easiest system available to get anything exchangable in any system.

I use WorldMark to access most of II in either Flexchange or as a Universal trader.  I use my Marriott to get Marriott Preference.

For RCI, I use cheap fixed weeks to get the best deal for most exchanges.  Either a tiger trader for the hard to get locations or a cheap Bluegreen deposit for less than 45-days.  Or, RCI Points.  I use WorldMark when all else fails.

The only thing I use Wyndham points for in exchange are for trading back into Wyndham resorts.   In virtually all other scenarios, there is a better trader (i.e. cheaper) in RCI than Wyndham.


----------



## BocaBum99

kkan said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you done any internet speed tests using Telkonet?



No, but I've tested download speeds for large files.  It's very comparable to Cable modem service.  Some locations have download speeds in the 300-500 kbps rate.  Some are low at around 50 kbps like in Estes Park in the Rocky Mountains.  I think it's due to the internet service they have at that resort in the mountains.


----------



## mshatty

bookworm said:


> Thanks for clarifying this. Not a great feature for Worldmark. I am assuming then you might also have to buy an extra housekeeping token to clean for those "throw away" days?



That's a possibility because each part of the "group" reservation has to have a HK token.  If you run out, you pay for the HK token.


----------



## LLW

bookworm said:


> Also, there are many on this board, including myself, who have had good success with 28K or 70K RCI exchanges when putting an ongoing search in a year+ in advance and/or choosing a location that has strong inventory. For example, we wanted Massanutten for this past summer. This is high time, but there was quite a bit of inventory. I got a 2 bedroom gold crown for 28K which cost me about $275 including exchange fee a year in advance. If I have read correctly, Worldmark could not get me one at that cost if I'm planning more than 2 months out.



Not true. WM can also get you prime weeks at much discounted prices. Up to about a month ago, in 6 years of WM ownership, I had been to Four Seasons, Westin, Marriott, DVC, and other prime locations, and had never paid full price for my II exchanges. (I don't use RCI.) A month ago, I got a second Hawaiian Westin (Maui) week to go with my first week (Kauai) - both are 2BRs - and paid full price for the second one.    Actuallly, I was more than 6 months away and if I had waited, I could have gotten it at discounted price too. But I am happy.  



> One question I would raise for the Worldmark experts. Can you book 3 or 4 night stays in prime season a year in advance? Or 2+ night stays in shoulder season? This is an important feature that Wyndham offers and our family uses a great deal. Worldmark may have this too, I don't know. If we had to wait until a few months out to book shorter stays in prime time, all availability would be gone.



I, and a few other WM owners, routinely book 1-5 night stays in prime season, up to 13 months in advance. You just need to watch for stand-alone days. Because WM owners can start their vacations on any day of the week, and can book any number of days more than 7 days in red season (e.g., 8, 9, 10...days), there are lots of stranded days in the system up to 13 months in advance, that you can book.


----------



## LLW

mshatty said:


> That is the one area I believe Wyndham has an advantage over Worldmark.  With Worldmark, from 90 days to 13 month before check in you have to book at least 7 nights for any red season.  For a white or blue season, you can reserve less than 7 nights.  For red season, you can book the 7 nights at more than one resort; but the 7 nights have to be consecutive.
> 
> To do that, WM owners may book a couple of days at the end or beginning of the 7 night period at a resort with very low points/small unit size to be able to book the 4 or 5 days at the resort they want.  The couple of days can be used by a guest or just "thrown away."



You can also book stand-alone days like I described above.



> The other problem with WM when booking very popular resorts at very popular times is that their 13 month booking is not a "hard" 13 months.  WM owners can start booking ahead of 13 months up to a month ahead if they have enough points to book the whole month.  What I have found for the "normal" WM owner is that the prime units at prime resorts, especially those with a small number of total units, are gone prior to the 13 month booking window.
> 
> With Wyndham, the 13 month booking window is "hard", no jumping the line like WM owners can do.



Actually, I have never jumped the line but I consider that an advantage. Because you can link different locations together in grouped reservations, usually you just have to pay only a little bit over if you don't jump the line. I would not hesitate to use that feature if I have to. I just haven't needed to.


----------



## LLW

bnoble said:


> I think WorldMark might have the same ability to "trade up" as Wyndham does.  In II, you can't enter an ongoing search for a unit larger than you are committing---that should be true for eather Wyndham or WorldMark in that exchange.  RCI has no such restriction, and I would assume WorldMark owners can deposit small and request big, just as Wyndham owners can.



In II, for WM, you can deposit blue and request red in the same size. It often gives great exchanges.

Also, with both Request First and searches on line, for WM, you are only charged for what you get, not what you search with. Inside of Flexchange, you are only charged for a blue studio (4000 credits) even if you get a 4BR in red season.


----------



## LLW

I am not familiar with Wyndham Fairfield's rules, but other WM merits that I have not seen emphasized in this thread:

1. You can book midweek for any number of days and the points needed are often 50% of the weekend rates. Blue season is often 1/3 of red season. If you are retired and can vacation for 2 or 3 days mid-week in mid- and low season, your WM credits can really be stretched. That's especially important in these economic times.

2. WM has a *very liberal cancellation policy*. If you book 91 days to 13 months out, *you can cancel up to 30 days before check-in without any penalty*. If you book within 90 days, you can *cancel up to* *10 days before*. If you book within 14 days, you can *cancel up to **2 days before*. Because WM has many drive-to locations with no airticket limitations, this flexibility can be used tremendously. 

It can also play an important part for fly-to locations. For example, if you are planning an Orlando or Hawaiian vacation, you can book WM many months in advance, and buy air tickets for those dates as you see low prices. Then if you find a Flexchange at a Westin, Four Seasons, or Marriott, you can book the exchange, then cancel the WM reservation, with absolutely no penalty.

3. With WM, there is no guest fee. You can join with another WM owner (or a non-WM owner friend) to book a prime week (or 14 or any number of days if you want to jump the line) at different locations, jumping the line ahead of 13 months, or making up the 7-day minimum, putting the other owner's name on one of the grouped reservations as a guest, free of charge.

4. Because WM has no home resorts, you have the same advantage as any other WM owner in booking. At different times, you are free to choose a remote location or a city/amusement park location. You are also free to use a one bedroom for one vacation, and three 3BRs (or one 1BR and 2 3BRs) for another. You can choose high or low season, any day of the week, 3 months or 1 day, etc. You can rent points out one year and in the following year. You can choose nicer amenities one year and better location the next. The choices are limitless and all you have to do is to learn what choices you have. To learn, you can read the Owner Education Manual, go to Owner Education classes (attend as many as you want at no charge), join WMOwners.com and read or ask questions.............

5. You are free to attend quarterly WM Board meetings, and the Annual Owners meeting, to ask questions of the board members and Wyndham executives.


----------



## bookworm

LLW,

Good to get this perspective. These are helpful explanations for the OP. The cancellation policy is a plus - Wyndham gives back credits but they have some limitations and may require an extra transaction fee if all fees have been used up for the year (you get two days of transaction fees per 154K points).


----------



## GeNioS

bookworm said:


> These are helpful explanations for the OP.


If I could get all you guys in a room, the drinks would be on me for sure.


----------



## mtribe

Genios, I am from SLC/Bountiful.  On the www.wmowners.com web site I am ekimebirt.  I would be happy to talk to you in person about Worldmark. You can send me a private message there.  WM is a great timeshare and we completely love it.  Boca mentioned that it is good from SLC and he is correct.  We Drive to ALL the WM resorts (except Hawaii) and really love it.


----------



## GeNioS

mtribe said:


> Genios, I am from SLC/Bountiful.  On the www.wmowners.com web site I am ekimebirt.  I would be happy to talk to you in person about Worldmark. You can send me a private message there.  WM is a great timeshare and we completely love it.  Boca mentioned that it is good from SLC and he is correct.  We Drive to ALL the WM resorts (except Hawaii) and really love it.



mtribe....I joined the other forum and will be sending you a pm....actually, to be exact I'm in Bountiful as well...

Pardon me for bumping this back up, and the information in this thread has been huge in helping me understanding the systems....but....my original question still remains unanswered......why does Worldmark sell for thousands while Wyndham go unsold for pennies?

The only case seems to be Boca's early post citing fees and such.  But for me, saving thousands up front and paying an extra $25 here and there seems like an easier, and less painless, way to get into a points based system.  It may not be the most cost effective five or ten years down the road, but by then everything may have changed.  And, even after Boca's case, people still chimed in that they thought Wyndham was better.

Plus, what happens if in 5 or 6 years, Worldmark maintenance fees equal or surpass Wyndhams...will the resale value on those drop to nothing so I can pick a Worldmark up for pennies?

Regarding fees and the relationship between them and timeshare cost.  154k points in Wyndham seem to have about the same fees as my 2br Marriott's.  But my Marriott has no Internal trading system so I have to pay $100 just to trade into my own system.  And I have to pay to split the lockoff.  And, the II membership isn't built into my fees so that's extra (to me).  And, I get zero free guest certificates.  So, figuring on the fees argument, shouldn't Marriott's be the _least_ expensive timeshare out there?

It seems to be that based on the 50/50 opinions of which is better that they'd be about the same price.....I mean, most people really don't research it as detailed as Boca's example, right?  Is that _really_ why they are thousands more?


----------



## BocaBum99

GeNioS said:


> mtribe....I joined the other forum and will be sending you a pm....actually, to be exact I'm in Bountiful as well...
> 
> Pardon me for bumping this back up, and the information in this thread has been huge in helping me understanding the systems....but....my original question still remains unanswered......why does Worldmark sell for thousands while Wyndham go unsold for pennies?
> 
> The only case seems to be Boca's early post citing fees and such.  But for me, saving thousands up front and paying an extra $25 here and there seems like an easier, and less painless, way to get into a points based system.  It may not be the most cost effective five or ten years down the road, but by then everything may have changed.  And, even after Boca's case, people still chimed in that they thought Wyndham was better.
> 
> Plus, what happens if in 5 or 6 years, Worldmark maintenance fees equal or surpass Wyndhams...will the resale value on those drop to nothing so I can pick a Worldmark up for pennies?
> 
> Regarding fees and the relationship between them and timeshare cost.  154k points in Wyndham seem to have about the same fees as my 2br Marriott's.  But my Marriott has no Internal trading system so I have to pay $100 just to trade into my own system.  And I have to pay to split the lockoff.  And, the II membership isn't built into my fees so that's extra (to me).  And, I get zero free guest certificates.  So, figuring on the fees argument, shouldn't Marriott's be the _least_ expensive timeshare out there?
> 
> It seems to be that based on the 50/50 opinions of which is better that they'd be about the same price.....I mean, most people really don't research it as detailed as Boca's example, right?  Is that _really_ why they are thousands more?



For most, their timeshare picks them.  They don't pick their timeshare.  Those who like Wyndham do so most likely because they went to a Wyndham sales presentation looking for a free gift and ended up buying a timeshare.  Because they know it better, they like it better.  Same is true for most WorldMark owners.

Some, like me, do the research first, then buy.  I've compared most systems out there and I've settled in on Bluegreen, WorldMark and Wyndham being my favorite for different reasons.

As far as why Wyndhams sell for so much more less than WorldMarks, it's because Wyndham has had a lot longer time to devalue the ownerships.  WorldMark is heading in the same downward direction.  However, owners at WorldMark are fighting back and winning very small victories to stem the systematic devaluation of ownerships.  They won't win in the end.  But, they will die trying.

As to the question of which is the better system, that is entirely up to you.  There is no right answer.  If you like Wyndham better, you should buy it.   It's a good system.  If you buy resale, it's very cheap to get in.  Have fun.


----------



## massvacationer

Might the low price of Wyndham Fairshare contracts just be caused by a greater amount of supply (a supply overhang)? Wyndham/Fairfield/Fairshare has built a great many units over many years, so there are a lot of owners who want/need to sell for various reasons (age, finances, death, life changes).

With so much supply and limited demand (bad economy etc) it is logical that prices fall and fall.

Perhaps there is not as much of a supply overhang with Worldmark?

BTW:  This is a great thread!!!!  Thanks


----------



## bookworm

massvacationer said:


> Might the low price of Wyndham Fairshare contracts just be caused by a greater amount of supply (a supply overhang)? Wyndham/Fairfield/Fairshare has built a great many units over many years, so there are a lot of owners who want/need to sell for various reasons (age, finances, death, life changes).
> 
> With so much supply and limited demand (bad economy etc) it is logical that prices fall and fall.
> 
> Perhaps there is not as much of a supply overhang with Worldmark?
> 
> BTW:  This is a great thread!!!!  Thanks




I have often thought it was, at least in part, related to this. If there were greater competition for Wyndham weeks, the prices would certainly be bid up on ebay and other places. Now many points ownerships go without a bid. Hard to believe, since it wasn't that way just a few years ago. Worldmark certainly has fewer resales on ebay. I would think if they had as many as Wyndham the prices would come down considerably. 

I would have to add to that I believe people are affected, too, but the constant changes Wyndham makes to their system which cost the owners more and more. As they become unhappy with Wyndham, they want out at any cost to themselves. For those who researched various timeshare systems, bought resale, and were aware that Wyndham has a pattern of changing the system, the moves they make are not such a complete surprise. I suppose for us it has been an easier pill to swallow compared to some who bought on sales promises.


----------



## BocaBum99

massvacationer said:


> Might the low price of Wyndham Fairshare contracts just be caused by a greater amount of supply (a supply overhang)? Wyndham/Fairfield/Fairshare has built a great many units over many years, so there are a lot of owners who want/need to sell for various reasons (age, finances, death, life changes).
> 
> With so much supply and limited demand (bad economy etc) it is logical that prices fall and fall.
> 
> Perhaps there is not as much of a supply overhang with Worldmark?
> 
> BTW:  This is a great thread!!!!  Thanks



Yes, this is the main reason for the current situation.  Wyndham has not done anything to ensure that there is an adequate balance of supply and demand on the resale market.  That is a major part of the devaluation concept I mentioned above.  They act as if their only responsibility is to create new resorts and sell them at full retail with no consideration for over supply in an area.  And, Wyndham has been a sales machine.  It may be reaching the end of that road.  We shall see.  

What also doesn't help is that Wyndham is so complicated that it scares some people away who might otherwise consider making a resale purchase.

Now, they have really tried to stick it to the rental agents who have made a good living renting Wyndham resorts.  But, that is now under assault with the $99/129 guest fee.  So, the demand for rental credits is decreasing since those rental guys have been squeezed.

So, the reality is that with all the oversupply, the complex program, the nickling and diming, the way too high maintenance fees, the dampening of demand from megarenters and the bad economy, Wyndhams are worthless.


----------



## Jya-Ning

BocaBum99 said:


> As far as why Wyndhams sell for so much more less than WorldMarks, it's because Wyndham has had a lot longer time to devalue the ownerships.  WorldMark is heading in the same downward direction.  However, owners at WorldMark are fighting back and winning very small victories to stem the systematic devaluation of ownerships.  They won't win in the end.  But, they will die trying.



JMHO

I believe that is general believe.  

I also believe that you buy a mini point base system is because you get better control to reserve the resorts within the system, you get more flexibility on reservation, make exchange, use the point or rent it out.  The more choice and more flexibility, the more complex your learning will be.  But deep down, most of the system are very simple if you don't try to beat yourselves on the cost/benefit analysis too hard.  The developer will keep try to change it though.

Unless you want to buy now, you can always assume in few years, the WM will follow the same patten as Wyndham, and see if you want to purchase then instead of now.

In West coast, unless the economic become better, and Wyndham get active again and continue their current trend to develope into west, WM will be much better choice.

The market for Wyndham resale is a pure free market.  It will be determined by how many people are selling it, how many are trying to buy it.  And the market in eBay is overtake by a lot of companies that just doing pure fire sale like there is no tomorrow.  If your growth rate is 10% in the developer sale, but your resale market buyer growth rate is the same, you will see market goes down even in a free market.  Add that with a stress fire sale, you will see a very quick stress market.  Than when owner try to sell, the only price they can easily see is the eBay completed list, it will just like bear's market, you will see more people want to sell suddenly, fewer people want to buy.  With constant rule change, it will not help people to own more points, and actually make people less willing to own more.

At this moment, I think hotel occupancy rate is going down, but the MF will not go down, so you will see more discount from priceline ...  You may want to wait a little bit later to really make up your mind on where to purchase.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## larry_WM

Jya-Ning said:


> JMHO
> 
> Unless you want to buy now, you can always assume in few years, the WM will follow the same patten as Wyndham, and see if you want to purchase then instead of now.
> 
> In West coast, unless the economic become better, and Wyndham get active again and continue their current trend to develope into west, WM will be much better choice.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Wyndham will be bankrupted very soon. What kind of business model is that? You bought a TS for 20K right after the cancellation date you hardly can sell it back for $1K. Remember, we are in the internet era, people are more and more informed. A lot of Timeshare foreclose now because  people don't  care much for bad credit


----------



## Jya-Ning

larry_WM said:


> Wyndham will be bankrupted very soon.




If that occurs it maybe good for WM owners, and needs to see what happen (who take over what) to determine the Wyndham's result.

But I don't think so.  I believe they have enough cash to pass through this time.  And I believe they don't have a lot of risk except the loans they lender to new owners.  And there are always people that will buy retail anyway.

Jya-Ning


----------



## larry_WM

Jya-Ning said:


> If that occurs it maybe good for WM owners, and needs to see what happen (who take over what) to determine the Wyndham's result.
> 
> But I don't think so.  I believe they have enough cash to pass through this time.  And I believe they don't have a lot of risk except the loans they lender to new owners.  And there are always people that will buy retail anyway.
> 
> Jya-Ning



How can you explain for $2.56 for it stock? They borrowed a lot of money ( around 3 billions) to acquire real estate at the peak, the TS buyers start to default. Who have the right mind to keep a 30K TS when it worth for nothing and the MF start to rise very fast


----------



## Jya-Ning

larry_WM said:


> Who have the right mind to keep a 30K TS when it worth for nothing and the MF start to rise very fast



You assume those buyers know  I am not quite sure they will buy if they know to look at eBay to start with.  Sadly, It probably not going to hit them until 1 or 2 year down the road when they try to sell it and probably get few scammer:annoyed: .  By that time, who knows what is the economic situation.

Jya-Ning


----------



## bnoble

> What kind of business model is that? You bought a TS for 20K right after the cancellation date you hardly can sell it back for $1K.


Almost every developer on earth has the same model---just the specific numbers differ.  Until and unless developers find that they are running out of ill-informed customers, they'll keep on doing what they are doing.  Heck, look at all the people who find us here, and _still_ have to ask "should I rescind?"

The reason this works is that timeshare purchases are rarely premeditated.  Most of them happen entirely _during_ a vacation, from the initial contact through the closed sale.  Until that initial contact, most people wouldn't bother even typing "timeshare" into google, let alone actually reading this site or any other.


----------



## larry_WM

bnoble said:


> Almost every developer on earth has the same model---just the specific numbers differ.  Until and unless developers find that they are running out of ill-informed customers, they'll keep on doing what they are doing.  Heck, look at all the people who find us here, and _still_ have to ask "should I rescind?"
> 
> The reason this works is that timeshare purchases are rarely premeditated.  Most of them happen entirely _during_ a vacation, from the initial contact through the closed sale.  Until that initial contact, most people wouldn't bother even typing "timeshare" into google, let alone actually reading this site or any other.



This will be changed. There are more and more people informed about timeshare


----------



## bnoble

Maybe.  But, I'll wager that your perception of how informed people are is colored by your experiences on these and other timeshare-oriented communities.  On other travel boards---even on other _Orlando_ travel boards---most people don't know anything beyond (a) you can get money for going on a tour and (b) you can sometimes get a good deal renting from an owner.

Of course, my bet is small potatoes.  Every developer (every single one) is currently betting in a big big way that ignorance is still in plentiful supply.


----------



## timeos2

*The vast majority know zip.*



bnoble said:


> Maybe.  But, I'll wager that your perception of how informed people are is colored by your experiences on these and other timeshare-oriented communities.  On other travel boards---even on other _Orlando_ travel boards---most people don't know anything beyond (a) you can get money for going on a tour and (b) you can sometimes get a good deal renting from an owner.
> 
> Of course, my bet is small potatoes.  Every developer (every single one) is currently betting in a big big way that ignorance is still in plentiful supply.



It seems to be at 98% or more. The well has barely been tapped. The only positive is wallets are empty so even those tempted aren't biting thus hurting the sales model. That, combined with no credit, is finally hurting the developers and may force them into a more realistic and financially sane approach. Maybe not. We'll see.


----------



## GeNioS

I agree that ignorance is getting in shorter and shorter supply.  I had this talk already on a Marriott thread, but I think that it's going to get harder and harder for timeshare developers to find people to buy their units.

Let's face it....if you're at timeshare presentation, could you not stand up, say one sentence loudly, and clear out the room of prospects?  That's very thin ice to be standing on as a seller.


----------



## GeNioS

timeos2 said:


> It seems to be at 98% or more. The well has barely been tapped. The only positive is wallets are empty so even those tempted aren't biting thus hurting the sales model. That, combined with no credit, is finally hurting the developers and may force them into a more realistic and financially sane approach. Maybe not. We'll see.



Agreed.  If you're counting on ignorance, and the ignorant have empty wallets.....that's a long day.


----------



## luckybunny

GeNioS said:


> I agree that ignorance is getting in shorter and shorter supply.  I had this talk already on a Marriott thread, but I think that it's going to get harder and harder for timeshare developers to find people to buy their units.
> 
> Let's face it....if you're at timeshare presentation, could you not stand up, say one sentence loudly, and clear out the room of prospects?  That's very thin ice to be standing on as a seller.



There are always people who will buy timeshare from developers, they think it is safer and better for some reasons.  I know of at least two people who bought directly from developer and still will not consider buying resale even after I told them they can get the exact same unit for 1/4 of what they paid.

Developer's sales will be affected by the economic situation, not by people's decreased ignorance.  

Don't forget, the timesahre salespeople are some of the most talented due to its high commission.  Most people just don't know how to say no and they are always mislead by the fancy presentation!


----------



## luckybunny

Can I bring it back to the op's original topic?

If I am ONLY interested in Fort Lauderdale properties for week 51 & 52, from what I have read, Wyndham seems to be the way to go.  I am assuming Worldmark owners don't have the same access or advance access to these properties.

Is the home resort advantage specific to the resort or the state?  I guess I am thinking of Shell.

And lastly, if it is specific to the resort, which of the Wyndham is the best property?


----------



## BocaBum99

luckybunny said:


> Can I bring it back to the op's original topic?
> 
> If I am ONLY interested in Fort Lauderdale properties for week 51 & 52, from what I have read, Wyndham seems to be the way to go.  I am assuming Worldmark owners don't have the same access or advance access to these properties.
> 
> Is the home resort advantage specific to the resort or the state?  I guess I am thinking of Shell.
> 
> And lastly, if it is specific to the resort, which of the Wyndham is the best property?



If you want to stay at Royal Vista, Palm Aire, Santa Barbara or Sea Garden which are in the Pompano and Deerfield Beach areas, then Wyndham is the way to go.

If you want to stay at the Marriott Beach Place Tower in Fort Lauderdale Beach or Marriott Ocean Pointe on Singer Island in Palm Beach Shores, then WorldMark is the way to go since both of those resorts are so easy to get (except for Winter) through II.   In general, Florida Marriott's are all fairly easy to get via II using WorldMark.

Personally, I stay in either Beach Place Tower, Ocean Points or Royal Vista all the time.  I think my favorite of the 3 is Royal Vista.

I also like the Bluegreen Resort in North Miami Beach called Solara Surfside.  It is also Ocean front.  Further south is the Hammocks at Marathon which is in the Florida Keys.  All these resorts are great.


----------



## Jya-Ning

luckybunny said:


> Is the home resort advantage specific to the resort or the state?  I guess I am thinking of Shell.



It is contract based, most are specific to one resort.  Some may cross several in the same area, or 2 or 3 in different area.  And their new retail purchase will has cross more.



luckybunny said:


> And lastly, if it is specific to the resort, which of the Wyndham is the best property?



Depends on your creteria of best.  It usually depends on 
1) if management company really know what they are doing and willing to perform
2) if POA think in the same page as the management company
3) The local area economic
4) how many TS are built around there
5) the view and the place the TS
6) the bless from nature

I will say the one in your driving distance is the best

Jya-Ning


----------



## luckybunny

BocaBum99 said:


> If you want to stay at Royal Vista, Palm Aire, Santa Barbara or Sea Garden which are in the Pompano and Deerfield Beach areas, then Wyndham is the way to go.
> 
> If you want to stay at the Marriott Beach Place Tower in Fort Lauderdale Beach or Marriott Ocean Pointe on Singer Island in Palm Beach Shores, then WorldMark is the way to go since both of those resorts are so easy to get (except for Winter) through II.   In general, Florida Marriott's are all fairly easy to get via II using WorldMark.
> 
> Personally, I stay in either Beach Place Tower, Ocean Points or Royal Vista all the time.  I think my favorite of the 3 is Royal Vista.
> 
> I also like the Bluegreen Resort in North Miami Beach called Solara Surfside.  It is also Ocean front.  Further south is the Hammocks at Marathon which is in the Florida Keys.  All these resorts are great.



Royal Vista it is then!  

I specifically need week 51 & 52 almost EVERY year in Fort Lauderdale area.   If Marriott is hard to get during Winter then its no good to me.  I also do need week 1-4 and sometimes 5-6 for my parent (golf) but I usually had very good luck with RCI last call and they are happy with VV at Weston.  

I guess I will need a 300k points package for 2 weeks 2 bdrm in Royal Vista?  How is the 1 bdrm?

BTW:  If golf is more important, how is Palm Aire compared to Royal Vista?  I mean in terms of quality and location.  And is there  an advantage in green fee for owner?  Can you get the prefer green fee if you stay at other Wyndham property?


----------



## vacationhopeful

You will need a 406,000 pt package for 2bdr/2ba Royal Vista for week 51 and 52.  And book at the 13th month mark. And FULL week reservation as it is PRIME time - no 4 day weeks.


----------



## luckybunny

Can I buy a biennial contract and rent the additional points that I need?  I rather not commit to MF with the way things are going now.

Suppose I buy a biennial odd year points package, would I be able to rent points from other Royal Vista owners to use in even years?

Also, if I am staying in Royal Vista, can I golf at Palm Aire for lower green fee?  Is this benefit for owner only or guest too?  And does anyon know what the discounted green fee is at Palm Aire?


----------



## photosmike

luckybunny said:


> Can I buy a biennial contract and rent the additional points that I need?  I rather not commit to MF with the way things are going now.
> 
> Suppose I buy a biennial odd year points package, would I be able to rent points from other Royal Vista owners to use in even years?
> 
> Also, if I am staying in Royal Vista, can I golf at Palm Aire for lower green fee?  Is this benefit for owner only or guest too?  And does anyon know what the discounted green fee is at Palm Aire?



You can rent the additional points you need, but ARP will only apply for the points you actually own. When points are transferred to/from another owner, the points lose all ARP rights.


----------



## BocaBum99

luckybunny said:


> Can I buy a biennial contract and rent the additional points that I need?  I rather not commit to MF with the way things are going now.
> 
> Suppose I buy a biennial odd year points package, would I be able to rent points from other Royal Vista owners to use in even years?
> 
> Also, if I am staying in Royal Vista, can I golf at Palm Aire for lower green fee?  Is this benefit for owner only or guest too?  And does anyon know what the discounted green fee is at Palm Aire?



Palm Aire has Golf, but that resort really isnt' very good.  If you need 2 weeks in week 51 or 52 you really need to purchase 406000 points deeded at Royal Vista to get ARP.  It will be pricey since the maintenance fees and taxes are so high.  But, it will be worth it.  I love that resort.


----------



## luckybunny

What about Santa Barbara?  This resort is getting top reviews on Tripadvisor.com and recently renovated..

It also requires lower points per stay


----------



## Jya-Ning

luckybunny said:


> What about Santa Barbara?  This resort is getting top reviews on Tripadvisor.com and recently renovated..
> 
> It also requires lower points per stay



What is you trying to achieve?  And what you plan to do when you don'e want to visit there during the prime time, and what you plan to do when you can not use your point?

Jya-Ning


----------



## luckybunny

Jya-Ning said:


> What is you trying to achieve?  And what you plan to do when you don'e want to visit there during the prime time, and what you plan to do when you can not use your point?
> 
> Jya-Ning



As I mentioned earlier, 4 years out of 5, I need week 51 AND 52 in Fort Lauderdale area.  I don't want to try to exchange any more and rather have those two weeks locked in by either owning a fixed week or Wyndham where I can have home resort advantage.  My parent travels with me and they stay on for another month but I always manage to find last minute RCI week for them so week 1-4 is not a problem.

I am looking at Wyndham precisely for that odd year when I don't go to Florida then I can try and use it elsewhere.

I just bought a fixed week 51 in FLL area which happens to be a RCI Points unit as well.  I need another week and I don't mind if they are not the same resort as variety makes the vacation interesting.


----------



## Jya-Ning

RV is on the beach, SB is across Rt 1 to the beach, if that is any decision factor.

RV is UDI unit, so if you bought there, at 13 month, it is fair game to owners that bought points there, but you will need to call in at 13 month for week 51 & 52.  

SB is week only.  Which means you will buy only a week.  Some of the week maybe converted to the points, but from 13 month to 10 month, you can only get the underline week.  So if you want that, you need to looking for point contract that says the underline week is 51 or 52 on that resort and 2 BD if that is what you want.

I don't see that type of contracts either for RV or SB often.  So you need to be patient

Jya-Ning


----------



## luckybunny

Great advice, thanks.


----------



## BocaBum99

Santa Barbara is okay.  It's almost across the street from Royal Vista.  I like Royal Vista a lot more than Santa Barbara.  It was destroyed by a hurricane.  So, the reburbed units might be pretty nice.


----------

